# T5i Problems?



## Flyfisher410 (Aug 17, 2016)

Has anyone experienced problems with the T5i not recording an image and freezing up? I have changed SD cards and still experience problems. Sometimes the camera freezes with a busy message for an extended period of time and records a black image. Frustrating and need to find a solution.... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 18, 2016)

Have you updated the firmware?


----------

